
Bioelectric Computation Outside the Nervous System, Primitive Cognition(NeurIPS) - DimiD
https://www.facebook.com/nipsfoundation/videos/480969442428608/?epa=SEARCH_BOX&jazoest=26510012195781185797116100114767988525197746586791036610490108103497776985410611380977111255101577751777965586510012081988481117781016898731055652828011071855574718599507965748676545112078708099118789511112283103
======
DimiD
Mind-blowing talk on regenerative biology and bioelectrical computation!

